# Grafik Design Bewerbungsmappe



## Joycee (15. Februar 2004)

Hallo Leute!

Bin zum ersten mal hier und weiß auch grad nicht so recht ob meine Frage überhaupt in dieses Forum reinpassst... 

Undzwar möchte ich mich an ein Berufskolleg für Graphik-Design bewerben,wofür ich 10-20 selbstgetaltete Arbeiten brauche für meine Bewerbungsmappe.
Ist hier vielleicht jemand der weiß,was für Arbeiten die wollen? Könnt ihr mir vielleicht ein paar Tipps geben? Wär echt superlieb! Hab leider nur noch bis 1. März Zeit die Sachen fertig zu haben..


----------



## paleface (15. Februar 2004)

Also im Photoshop bereich bist du da bestimmt falsch...
Weil ich bezweifele das die nur am Computer ausgedruckte Werke haben wollen.
Ich hab mich damals auch bei sowas beworben...
Allerdings im fachbereich Mediengestalter...
Und ich hab nicht eine Am Pc gemachte Arbeit abgegeben...
Die wollten nur Handgezeichnetes...die wollen ja sehen ob du Kreativ bist...

Bei 20 Arbeiten kannst du das ja aufteilen...
Mach am besten 14 Hangezeichnete...
3 am PC gemachte Grafiken (Bildretuschen oder sowas)
und 3 Gesetzte...Spich selbstkreierte Werbeanzeigen oder Einladungen.

Ob das das richtige ist was du brauchst weis ich nicht.
Aber ich denke damit bist du schon auf dem Richtigen weg...
Ein Kollege hat damals noch Zettel Schönschreib und selbstgestalteten Schrieften abgegeben...die er mit Tusche gemacht hat...
Ob du allerdings dazu Lust hast bezweifel ich...
Bis MÄRZ is ja auch nich mehr solang....

Ich denke die wollen aber Hauptsächlich selbstgezeichnete Sachen...
Am besten fragst du doch nochmal ina Schule nach...
oder Schüler...die Helfen bestimmt...

Viel Glück...


----------



## Joycee (15. Februar 2004)

Vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort 

Hm ja ich hab den Beitrag aus Versehen im Photoshopbereich gepostet... *g* 

Ich wollte ja eigentlich nicht nur Sachen abgeben die ich mit PS gemacht hab.Mir gehen nur langsam die Ideen aus und ich weiß nicht was die sehen wollen.
Bis jetzt hab ich eine Collage,ein Ölfarben-Gemälde,ein paar Bleistiftzeichnungen ,ein Wachsmalstifenbild und ein Cover....das war's. 
Mir fällt nix ein 
Hat jemand noch ne Idee?


----------



## da_Dj (15. Februar 2004)

Selbstgezeichnete Portraits und Stilleben vielleicht? Eventuell abgeändert mit einem schönen Hintergrund, von wegen der Kreativität


----------



## paleface (15. Februar 2004)

Was auch net schlecht ist...
Kombiniere Handgezeichnetes mit Ps.
Also nen Comic zeichenn...einsacnnen und mit Photoshop einfärben und bearbeiten....

Aber du willst echt nur sachen mit Photoshop abgeben?
Ich weis nicht ob das so ne gute Idee is.
Also auf unserer Schule benutzen die im Unterricht vielelicht 15%  Photoshop.
Willst du Studieren oder ist das ne Berufsschule...?


----------



## Joycee (15. Februar 2004)

nene ich will eigentlich nich nur photoshop zeug abegeben...hab ich ja oben noch mal geschrieben
auf was für ner schule bist du denn? @paleface
ne ich will nich studieren....berufskolleg ist das...
die idee mit dem comic finde ich cool....stillleben is auch net schlecht,hm jo.


----------



## paleface (15. Februar 2004)

Ich bin auch auf einem  Berufskolleg und ich muss sagen das bei den Bewerbungn eigentlich damals kaum Pc sachen abgegeben wurden...
Ich meine die Zeiten können sich geändert haben...
Nicht das du da hinterher stehst....
Kannst du denn gut Zeichnen?
Hast du alte Bilder die du abgeben könntest? Oder alte Bilder die du auf die Schnelle neu zeichnen kannst...und sie auf dein Heutiges Niveu zu bringen...

Ich will dich ja hier nicht verunsichern oder so...aber ruf die besser nochmal an.

Und um nochmehr Ideen zu bekomme...arbeite einfach noch ein paar Tutorial sachen durch...und verändere das Ergebnis oder Kombiniere es...


----------



## Joycee (15. Februar 2004)

ja ich denk ich kann schon gut zeichen....hab ja noch ein paar gemälde,zeichnungen usw...
was mir jetzt noch fehlen würd sind ein paar ideen für motive....


----------



## paleface (15. Februar 2004)

Na da dürfte doch gar net soooo schwer sein...
Wofür gibs das Internet...
Suchste bei google einfach ein paar Bildchen...
Oder noch besser   guck mal beim 3D Contest rein...
Mal eins davon...würd mich mal interessieren wie sowas in Öl ausschaut... 
Natürlich solltest du die Person vorher fragen ob da in Ordnung geht...denk ich aber mal schon...

Aber wie gesagt...googel...dann Bild ausdrucken..neben deine Stafelage hängten und lospinseln.
Und ich kann mich nur selbst zitieren..
"Am besten fragst du doch nochmal ina Schule nach...
oder Schüler...die Helfen bestimmt..."

Weil dann weist du ganz genau was die wollen...


----------



## mini_xs (15. Februar 2004)

Hallo!

Zu diesem Thema gibt es sogar ein Buch:

Mythos Mappe
Amazon 

Kostet aber 38€. Ist aber sehr schön, viele Bilder und toll gemacht. Hab es hier auch irgendwo rumliegen. 
Ob Dir das aber letztendlich was bringt kann ich nicht sagen.

Denke auch das ehr händische Arbeiten gefragt sind.

Gruss Stefan


----------



## Mythos007 (15. Februar 2004)

Ja - die Mappe ist wirklich spitze


----------



## Joycee (16. Februar 2004)

also das buch find ich bissle teuer ,aber ich geh mal in die bibliothek und blätter es mal durch....danke für den tipp


----------



## BSE Royal (18. Februar 2004)

Ich würde an deiner Stelle versuchen, möglichst vielseitig zu sein, mit der Mappe.
Allerdings solltest du dich hier darauf beschränken, was du wirklich kannst.

Nicht, nach dem Motto: "Ach, Fotos machen sich immer gut, rausgehen, Fotos knipsen und auf Kartonage aufziehen und abgeben, ohne eigentlich Plan von guter Fotografie zu haben".
So was ist das Dümmste was du machen kannst (Ich spreche da aus eigener Erfahrung.  Das hätte mich damals fast meinen Studienplatz gekostet. 

Versuche das reinzupacken, was dich und deine Arbeit, Deinen Stil am besten repsäsentiert. Du hast nichts davon, wenn die Leute am Colleg deine Sachen nicht mögen, du halbherzig reinrutscht und es dann am Ende keinem Prof mit deinem Stil recht machen kannst und dich total von der Meinung anderer "umpolen" lässt.

Gruß, BSE!


----------



## BEP_Fan (4. Oktober 2004)

paleface hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich hab mich damals auch bei sowas beworben...
> Allerdings im fachbereich Mediengestalter...
> Und ich hab nicht eine Am Pc gemachte Arbeit abgegeben...
> Die wollten nur Handgezeichnetes...die wollen ja sehen ob du Kreativ bist...



morgen paleface ich bin durch zufall auf diesen Thread gestoßen und wollte wissen da du dich schon auskennst, was braucht man für noten in Mathe, Deutsch, English, Physik und Chemie also die obergrenze ab wann die einen vielleicht einstellen,
nur will ich mediengestallter im Bereich PC Grafik und Internet werden, selber zeichnen kann ich ned   wie macht man sowas überhaupt ? nein warn witz aber wenn ich was zeichen sieht das aus wie ausgek*tst und hingesch***en. sry das ich das so formulieren muss


----------



## Philip Kurz (4. Oktober 2004)

Zum Thema Zeichnen hatten wir doch mal einen wunderbaren Thread:

http://www.tutorials.de/forum/showthread.php?t=134332

Ich hoffe, dass ich deine Anfrage richtig interpretiert habe


----------



## tool (4. Oktober 2004)

Kommt sicher immer auf die Schule an, aber das Hauptgewicht sollte auf jeden Fall bei "Handgemachtem" sein:

Ich würde auf jeden Fall folgende Arbeiten mit rein nehmen:

- Zeichnungen (Bleistift, Pastell, Öl, vielleicht Tempera, Kohle, Tusche, Marker)
- davon sollte unbedingt etwas schwarz/weiß sein
- etwas sollte ein Spiel mit Farben erkennen lassen
- etwas, was den bewussten Umgang mit Flächen, Linien und Punkten, also grafischen Grundelementen erkennen lässt

- etwas rein Typografisches (auch am besten gezeichnet / am Rechner sieht vieles schnell besser aus, als es eigentlich ist)
- eine Collage

- vielleicht ein Comic, aber besser nichts Manga-haftes (Grafik-Dozenten, zumindest die, die ich kennengelernt haben, rasten fast aus, wenn sie sowas schon wieder sehen müssen)

- evt. noch etwas Fotografisches

Was natürlich toll ist, wenn die gesamte Mappe ein Themengebiet aufgreift, sich also ein roter Faden durch die Arbeiten zieht, allerdings ist das nicht so wichtig, die wollen ja im Grunde nur sehen, dass Du, wie schon gesagt wurde, kreativ bist, Talent hast und noch "formbar"


----------



## xdest (4. Oktober 2004)

bitte hier keine allgemeingültigen Aussagen treffen, wenn man nicht weiss, wovon man spricht. Es kann zwar von Hochschule zu Hochschule unterschiedlich sein, aber allgemein gilt: Die Serie machts!

Nichts da mit möglichst viel verschiedenen Arbeitsproben, es reichen eigentlich auch zwei Bereiche (da würde ich mich aber vielleicht mal vorher bei der Hochschule mit Schülern/Studenten unterhalten) und man darf auf keinen Fall vergessen die Mappe unter ein Thema zu stellen. Das ist wie eine kleine Kunstaustellung, die da eingereicht werden soll. Also nicht einfach aus fünf verschiedenen Schöpfungsmöglichkeiten, unzusammenhängende Bilder einreichen. Ausgedrucktes ist im Übrigen komplett Taboo, ausser man bewirbt sich in den Bereich Fotographie.

Überlege dir ein Thema für deine "Ausstellung" und arbeite das durch. Ich hatte mich mit gezeichneten Händen erfolgreich versucht. 5 Bilder per Bleistift, 4 mit Kohlestift, 2 mit Buntstiften angemalt und 3 oder 4 mit einem Gesicht hinter den Händen verborgen ebenfalls nur mit Bleistift. Andere Themen könnten aber z.B. Inneräume, Stilleben, Portraits, Abstraktes sein. Wie das BK auf ausgeflippte Ideen reagiert weiss man leider nie. Die hälfte der Bilder mit realen Gegenständen, bis ins kleinste gezeichnet und jeweils dazwischen mit einfachen Strichen gezeichnete Menschen (sehr abstrakt) unter dem Motto "Der Verlust des Wesens durch den Bezug zu Dingen". Könnte auch funktionieren und zeugt nicht nur von Können sondern auch von Kreativität.

Versuch dein Bestes


----------



## tool (5. Oktober 2004)

xdest hat gesagt.:
			
		

> bitte hier keine allgemeingültigen Aussagen treffen, wenn man nicht weiss, wovon man spricht. Es kann zwar von Hochschule zu Hochschule unterschiedlich sein, aber allgemein gilt: Die Serie machts!...


Es ist ja keine Hochschule, dementsprechend ist die Erwartungshaltung einer Schule sicher anders, als die einer Hochschule.


----------



## möp (5. Oktober 2004)

xdest hat gesagt.:
			
		

> . Ausgedrucktes ist im Übrigen komplett Taboo, ausser man bewirbt sich in den Bereich Fotographie.



Das Schockt mich grade ganz schön.
Ich beende bald meine Ausbildung als Mediengestalter und wollte mich da nach mit den in der Ausbildung erstellten Sachen an ner FH für Mediendesign bewerben. Da steh ich mit meinen Zeichenkünsten von 0 jetz ja ganz schön dumm da.

Ist das wirklich so extrem?

mfg
möp

p.s. zum Thema Mappen - ich danke man kann da nahezu alles machen, man muss nur eine passende Überschrift finden. In einem Buch hab ich ne Fotoserie gesehn, die hieß "Ansichten aus dem Alltag einer Gabel". Danach viel mir nix mehr ein!


----------



## Ina04 (5. Oktober 2004)

Hallo!

Also was ist denn das für ein Berufskolleg?
Ich habe mein Fachabi für Gestaltung auf nem Berufskolleg gemacht. Grafik-Design kann man ja nur Studieren.


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (5. Oktober 2004)

Hallo,

Da sich diese durchaus interessante Diskussion in den Smalltalk-Bereich
bewegt, werde ich diesen Thread mal in die Creative Lounge verschieben.

Nichts für Ungut - weitermachen


----------



## BEP_Fan (5. Oktober 2004)

Hmm naja éigentlich wollte ich aber wissen was man in den hauptfächern für noten braucht, und ned wie ich in PS Zeichnen lerne  

den thread da oben könnt ihr löschen das war ich aber mein Passwort war weg und meine Mailaddy ging im Praktikumsbetrieb ned 
tut mir leid


----------



## möp (5. Oktober 2004)

Ich versteh den begriff Berufscolleg nich - ist das ne Fachoberschule oder sowas wie ne Berufsakademie?

Im Zweifelsfall anrufen und fragen.

mfg
möp


----------



## tool (6. Oktober 2004)

Berufskollege sind Schulen, die man nach der Realschule besuchen kann um entweder
a) seine Fachhochschulreife nachzumachen (z.B. in zwei Jahren in diversen Richtungen, wie kaufmännisch, technisch, hauswirtschaftlich etc.)
oder
b) um eine berufliche, allerdings rein schulische Ausbildung zu machen, von der man im Endeffekt nicht wirklich viel hat
oder
c)
um seine Fachhochschulreife nachzumachen und gleichzeitig eine Berufsausbildung zu machen (meistens in drei Jahren).

Hier in Baden-Württemberg ist diese "Schulart" relativ weit verbreitet. Man wird in drei Jahren staatlich geprüfter Grafik-Designer und hat zusätzlich, wenn man die Fächer Mathe und Englisch dazu nimmt, seine Fachhochschulreife.
Ist ne recht gute Möglichkeit, um danach an einer FH irgendetwas design-mäßiges zu studieren.
Das Problem ist nur, dass viele Schüler und Eltern der Meinung sind, dass wenn ihr Kind, bzw. sie selbst so eine Schule besuchen und dann später Grafik-Designer bzw. Mode-Designer sind, wirkliche Berufschancen hätten, aber das ist nur selten der Fall, die meisten haben Glück, wenn sie danach ein Praktikum in jenen Bereichen machen können oder eben studieren oder schon die Jahre davor aktiv in diversen Agenturen tätig waren und nun doch nen gutbezahlten Job als Grafiker gefunden haben.


----------



## möp (6. Oktober 2004)

Ahhhso.... 

Bei uns in Hessen muss man glaub ich einen Schnitt von 2 haben.
Aber die FOS Gestaltung von denen ich gehört habe sind fürn A...
Meine Schwester war auf so einer - und die haben Bilder gemalt und Getöpfert, aber brauchbare Graundlagen gab es nich.


----------



## Ina04 (6. Oktober 2004)

Aber dafür kann man dann, wenn man das Fachabi hat, auf die FH-Design gehen, wenn man kein Allgemein-Abitur hat!


----------



## tool (7. Oktober 2004)

möp hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ahhhso....
> 
> Bei uns in Hessen muss man glaub ich einen Schnitt von 2 haben.
> Aber die FOS Gestaltung von denen ich gehört habe sind fürn A...
> Meine Schwester war auf so einer - und die haben Bilder gemalt und Getöpfert, aber brauchbare Graundlagen gab es nich.


Einen Schnitt von 2 - wofür?

Die Berufskollegs, die ich kenne, legen in den ersten zwei Jahren extrem großen Wert auf Handarbeit - es wird fast nichts am Rechner gemacht, ständig nur gezeichnet und gemalt, was sicher nicht schlecht ist, aber doch oft eher realitätsfremd (kommt wohl auf den Bereich an) - und im dritten Jahr kommen dann erst die wirklichen Programmekenntnisse dazu, zumindest ein bisschen, aber was fast gar nicht gelehrt wird, sind Dinge, die mit dem Druck und der Vorstufe zu tun haben etc.
Es fehlt einfach der Bezug zur Praxis.
Also gewiss ein guter Grundstein für ein Studium, aber in den seltensten Fällen führt so eine Ausbildung direkt ins Berufsleben.

Aber töpfern hat schon was


----------



## möp (7. Oktober 2004)

@ Ina - ich weis - bin son Fachabikandidat ;-) habs aber in Wirtschaft und Verwaltung gemacht.

@ tool - Also bei uns kenn ich das unter Fachoberschule (FOS), die ist das 2-jährig.
Das erste Jahr sind 3 von 5 Tagen praktikum in mem Werbeberieb (Agentur, Druckerei,...)
Das 2. Jahr ist Vollzeitschule. 
Es ist sicher gut das ersteinmal nur gezeichnet wird und so - aber von der Theorie war es witzlos wie ich es mitbekommen hab. In sachen Wie Gestaltungslehre oder Farbtheorie war es nur absolut rudimentäres Wissen was vermittelt wurde. Da kauft man sich nen Buch und liest das in 3 tagen (wenn man sich Zeit lässt).

Aber das ist nur meine Erfahrung aus 2ter Hand. Um nachher studieren zu können ist es sicherlich nicht falsch, aber man sollte nicht zuviel erwarten.

mfg
möp


----------



## tool (7. Oktober 2004)

Ahh, danke für die Info.
Ist doch immer wieder interessant, wie verschieden Schule in den einzelnen Bundesländern ist.


----------



## Ina04 (8. Oktober 2004)

Genau, ich hab erst Fachabi Gestaltung gemacht und nun studiere ich Grafik-Design.
Ich habe damals für meine Mappe für`s Berufskolleg nur ein paar Zeichnungen die ich so gemacht habe und von der Realschule abgegeben. Da muß man noch nicht super gute Arbeiten abgeben, das kommt dann erst bei der Mappe für`S Studium!


----------



## Tetsuo (26. Dezember 2004)

hi,
ich bin grad auf dieses forum gestoßen......finds cool.
ähm, mache grad ne ausbildung als mediengestalterin und wollte mich danach auch an ner uni bewerben. und dementsprechen auch am überlegen was da so rein muss. auch habe ich überwiegend Freehand sachen oder ps sachen, schon ziemlich kacke, dass das jetzt nicht rein darf.... 

hatte mich nach m abi an der UDK in berlin beworben.....abjelehnt (zu recht!). naja, und jetzt erst mal ausbildung....

also was auf jeden fall rein muss:
inhaltsverzeihnis
"roter Faden", am besten das was dich interessiert

tipps:
dieses buch "mythos mappe" kaufen
im internet nach bildern suchen, sehr inspirirend
und üben üben üben, früh anfangen mit den überlegungen, was rein soll, um so mehr sachen du zur auswahl hast, desto sicherer wirst du letztendlich


----------



## Johnny2 (23. Januar 2005)

?
also was ich hier so hör is abartig. jeder sagt was anderes, jeder weiß was anderes.

ich will mich in Ulm bei nem Berufskolleg bewerben um nach 3 Jahren staatlich geprüfter Grafikdesigner zu werden. Mediengestalter kann man soviel ich weiß nur mit einer Ausbildung im Betrieb werden. Um Grafikdesigner zu werden muss man auf nen Berufskolleg.
In meiner Mappe sind 2 Kreidezeichnungen, 2 Deck/Wasserfarbenwerke, 1 Holzfarben, 4 Bleistiftzeichnungen und dann noch eine Fotoserie und ein Plakatentwurf mit eigenen Fotografien eines Ferraris. Dazu leg ich dann noch 2 große Plakate die mit Photoshop gemacht wurden (Schneehuhn 2/coming 05   und eines meiner Internetseite). Und dann pack ich noch ca. 4 Ausdrücke meiner Internetseiten rein (natürlich auf gescheitem Fotopapier ausgedruckt). Und dann vllt. noch 9 Grafiken, die ich mal zum Spaß mit Photoshop erstellt hab auf eine DinA3-Seite.

Bei dem Infotag des Berufskollegs war keine Rede von einem Thema der Mappe. Die haben Beispiele gezeigt. Da waren z.b. Zeichnungen wie einfache Klötze (damit man zeigen kann, dass man Raumvorstellungsvermögen besitzt), Bleistiftzeichnungen von Händen, Fotoserie von z.b. Gittern.
Es is schwer kreativ zu sein, wenn man keine Fantasie-Träume zeichnen darf. Auch Abstraktes wollen die nicht.
Die wollen nen Takker, ne Schere oder sonst was, was auf dem Schreibtisch rumsteht mit Bleistift gezeichnet.

Ich hoffe ich konnte helfen ^^

Aber Ich hab auch ein Problem!
Die Kreidenzeichnungen schmieren so Die kann keiner Anfassen ohne das Bild zu verschmieren und seine Hände dreckig zu machen! Bei Bleistift nimmt man ja nen Haarlack. Aber bei den Kreiden nützt der Haarlack nix! Ich kann die Zeichnungen so unmöglich in die Mappe tun! Da verschmiert alles! 
Hoffe es kann mir jemand helfen! 


Gruß,
Johnny


----------



## Johnny2 (23. Januar 2005)

ach, und im Infotag des Berufskollegs sagten sie auch:

"Der Computer wird zu 90% benützt! ! ! "
Man sollte sich also mit Photoshop und anderen Softwares auskennen.

Ich spreche hier vom Berufskolleg in Ulm. Ferdinand-von-Steinbeiß Berufskolleg.
Is auch ne Fachhochschule soviel ich weiß.


----------



## tool (23. Januar 2005)

Johnny2 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ?
> also was ich hier so hör is abartig. jeder sagt was anderes, jeder weiß was anderes...


Vielleicht einfach, weil es überall etwas anders ist?


----------



## Comander_Keen (26. Januar 2005)

Abend,

ich bin in mein Designstudium mit 0% Zeichnungen in der Mappe gekommen. Wenn du noch keine besonderen Arbeiten bzw. Fertigkeiten vorweisen kannst.. solltest du dir nicht die Mappe mit "Kritzeleien" versauen. Bei mir wurde außerdem die Abiturnote durch die Note der Aufnahmeprüfung ersetzt, was ich für sehr klug halte.

_keen!

[edit]
@simöne: Keine Bange, bei der UdK fliegt jeder erst mal durch  .. gibt aber viel FHs bzw. Unis die besser sind.
[/edit]


----------



## mirages (23. Februar 2005)

hallöchen..was die bewerbungsmappe für das berufskolleg angeht.ich war auf einem berufskolleg über gestaltung.ich denke nicht das die super perfekte sachen sehen wollen,sondern nur talent.auf jeden fall zeichnungen..bleistiftzeichnungen.graphitstift etc.vielleicht auch farbkompositionen..damit die sehen was für ein farbempfinden du hast.kreativität,wie einfallsreich du bist in den sachen die du dir ausgesucht hats zum zeichnen..und ganz wichtig sauberkeit.auch eine schlechte idee,gut präsentiert kann erfolgreich seinwo willst du das denn machen?in welcher stadt


----------



## mirages (23. Februar 2005)

hallöchen.was studierst du genau?zur mappe,ist es besser sie zu binden?oder lieber die bilder lose reinlegen..was meinst du mit augedrucktes ?


----------



## qui_obscurus_unus (17. April 2005)

Moinsen!

Ich arbeite gerade an soner mappe - will das sommersemester 2006 Erwischen. Bin mit mir nicht besonders zufrieden, aber man selbst ist ja der größte Kritiker ) ...

Habe schon mehrere Praktika in Werbeagenturen gemacht, da lernt man ne ganze menge. In erster Linie, geht es in soeiner Mappe wirklich um Handzeichnungen! Das habe ich gemerkt, als ich mir mal die Mappe eines Kollegen angeschaut habe, der fertig studiert hat. Die Hand bietet keinerlei HIndernisse bei der Entfaltung von Kreativität auf Papier! Das sagen fast alle Schulen bzw. deren Dozenten. Vergiss den mist mit Photoshop oder so. Ein Paar Silbergelatine Filme (Fotoladen filmentwicklung ca. 1€) kommen eigentlich auch immer gut an. Der rote Faden ist immer wichtig, aber sonstige Arbeiten kann man auch immer gut mit benutzen - z.B. in einem Skizzenblock! Auf Privaten GD schulen wird man auch mit geringen Kentnissen bzw. wenn man nicht die bombe mit der hand is angenommen.

Photoshop - eine Inspiration! Such dir ma n Bild raus, oder Zeichne eins, scan das ein und wende ein paar kranke Filter an, vielleicht sone Spiegelung in sich! Das is immer ziemlich geil, wenn man das dann auch noch mit der Hand hinbekommt. Google Bildersuche hat auch immer wieder aus einem "non creative loch" geholfen )

Wenn einer von euch ne Ahnung hat, wo ich ne Serie (online) mit Arbeiten aus Mappen oder Ganze Mappen einsehen kann, wäre ich für eine URL dorthin echt dankbar ...

Trööt!


----------



## tigerfisch (18. April 2005)

Hallo!

Also: Ich habe schon "erfolgreiche" Mappen gesehen von Leuten, die wirklich schlecht zeichnen konnten. Aber eben ungewöhnliche Ideen hatten. Manche Profs (oder Lehrer oder was auch immer) sind der Meinung, dass man den Leuten das Handwerk schon beibringt, wenn das restliche Potenzial stimmt. Deshalb meine Empfehlung: Mappenberatung bei der Schule, bei der Du dich bewerben willst. Bieten sie eigentlich in der Bewerbungszeit alle an. Fand ich sehr hilfreich, weil die verlangten Inhalte (manche stehen voll auf viele Fotos, manche hassen das z. B.) doch sehr unterschiedlich sind und man auch eine Richtung mitkriegt, wie die Dinge präsentiert werden sollten. Und nicht zuletzt sieht man was die Konkurrenz so treibt. 
Viel Spaß und gute Nerven!


----------



## Hil (19. April 2005)

Ich glaube mit schlechten Zeichnungen hat man den Unis keine Chance, egal wie toll die Idee auch sein Mag. Das liegt daran, dass dir an der Uni nicht das Handwerk (indem Fall das Zeichnen) beigebracht werden soll, sondern die geistige Fähigkeit Ideen zu bekommen und Lösungen zu finden. Daher gilt zeichnen (bei den Berlin Unis UDK und Weißensee ist das 100%ig so) einfach als Grundvorraussetzung zum Studieren.

Viel Erfolg an alle die ihre Mappe noch machen müssen.


----------



## Drol-Anurav (20. April 2005)

Ich sitze hier grade im Computerraum der Akadenie für Kommunikation und Design, einem Berufskolleg für Grafik-Design, nähe Stuttgart.
In der Mappe waren Handarbeiten Pflicht (ca 15 Stück) allerdings gab es überall die Möglichkeit, noch Zusatzmaterial beizulegen, so zum Beispiel Ausdrucke, Fotos, und dergleichen. so hab ich dann eine Auto-Studie, zuerst handgezeichnet, von verschiedenenen Ansichten und verschiedene Details, dann als Ausdruck des in Max umgesetzten Autos, mit beigelegt.
Wert wurde hier besonderns auf gute Ideen, auf Kreativität gelegt.
unser Unterricht setzt sich zusammen aus dem Handwerklichen und Theoretischen in den Bereichen Zeichnen, Grafik am Computer (allerdings nur im 2 dimensionalen Bereich), Fotografie, Werbelehre, Schrift und jeglicher grafischer Gestaltung.
Wir schliessen ab als Grafik-Designer (plus einer Fachhochschulreife), wobei da die Berufschancen wirklich erstmal schlecht sind.
 Ich betrachte es allerdings als schöne Möglichkeit, um mir die Grundlagen anzueignen, und später dann auf einer Akademie in den 3D-Bereich (zb Digital-Animation) vorzustossen.
3 Jahre verbringen wir hier, neben dem Unterricht werden öfters freiwillige Aufträge von Firmen über die Schule zugespielt.
Ich kann das Berufskolleg eigentlich nur weiterempfehlen, mir war der Unterricht auf dem Gymnasium davor einfach viel zu theoretisch - viel zu viel Wissen, dass man wohl nie wieder brauchen wird . . .


----------



## mirages (27. April 2005)

danke für die antwort,ähm was meinsten denn du mit fotogelantine?


----------



## mirages (27. April 2005)

hallöchen vielleicht kannst du mir helfen und zwar hab ich für die fh in köln so ne hausarbeit bekommen zum mateial/materiell  allerdings hab ich noch keine genaue idee  vielleicht kannst du mir weiterhelfen bei der ideenfindung?


----------

